# Puppy crying in carrier...



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would really love any advice here.
We haven't had much need for crating here; we just pen our dogs if we want to keep them separated when we leave but they've usually got free-run of at least our bedroom if not the whole house... ONCE they're potty trained. Even when we had to crate or pen them, the dogs have adjusted within a few days. I like the option of crating because I do believe it keeps them safe especially for travel.
With my new powderpuff Tequila, there seems to be no signs of improvement and I'm just worried about the level of stress it's causing her.
Instead of a plastic or wire crate, I use a soft-sided mesh carrier. It has a handle and can be carried like a purse except it's a little bigger than most bags. She can still see out. I DO like to be able to take my dogs out in it, if for whatever reason we're going somewhere that they're welcome but I'm just not comfortable with them being on the ground (lots of other dogs I don't trust, or crowds of people who might step on them, etc.)
Since the night we've had her, Tequila will NOT step screaming when she's in there. I know the golden rule is to never let them out when they're whining; problem is if I did that Tequila would never come out! She whined 2 hours straight without stopping for even a 5 second interval (trust me I've been waiting for ANY break to 'reward' but it's not happening.)
She does sleep in bed with us (holds her potty fine and has really only had 2 accidents since we got her) so she's only in the crate when we can't supervise her or when we leave. We left this afternoon for a mothers day lunch and my roommates informed me that she howled constantly the 3 hours we were gone. =(
I've heard of stubborn dogs but I feel terrible for her. We leave her with toys and treats to occupy her; tried the 'ticking-clock method, gave her one of my shirts, etc. and have done anything I can to make it more comfortable for her. 
I've resorted to ONLY giving her treats and feeding her in there, which seems to be helping in the exact moment. She'll stay put and enjoy her treat so long as it's not zipped up. Once it is though and she's actually confined, she loses interest in whatever treat and starts the screaming.
I really don't want to give up on this since I strongly believe in using a crate to keep them safe but this seems to just make her so stressed. Is there ever a point where a dog just doesn't ever grasp the self-soothing concept?
I know that she's very young, 10 weeks; and IF I just need to keep it up with the tough love I will do it. I just want to know that I'm on the right track.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am having same problem with my 7 week old. the lady had blanket on floor and had them free run of kitchen. so now she cry's and cry's in cage. she messes every thing up. dumps her water dish and get every thing wet. I am going to go buy a water dish that attached to cage. once I take her out put on blanket she is happy. I just will keep working with her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You have to let her tough it out. I've had some that will go on for 2+ weeks. They're always fine in the end and "figure it out". I know its annoying, but for all the reasons you listed, crating is a good thing for a dog to be comfortable with. And its a good potty training tool!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok! That's what I wanted to hear. Its nice to have some reassurance that she will eventually 'get it.' Its just sad seeing her get so worked up and exhausted; that much stress can't be for anyone.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having such a time of it! I had one foster pup that took about a week to stop whining/screaming/barking in his crate. I finally had to move the crate to the farthest part of the house with the most doors and walls between my bedroom and the pup. I fed him in his crate and was kind but unsympathetic when he had to go in there (at night and whenever I wasn't home). There were several nights where he pitched a fit for hours and hours. I ignored it all and in the end he was fine with it. Just took a while!

Grit your teeth and your pup will get there!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm wondering if it might help if you switched to a more traditional crate? I don't know if dogs experience claustrophobia like humans do, but I DO know that Tango for example is MUCH more comfortable and at ease in his wire crate than he is in the doggy tote bag I have to carry them around in when I need to. Tango gets in it, but he makes it clear he DOESN'T LIKE IT!! I think because it's too enclosed.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Tink said:


> I'm wondering if it might help if you switched to a more traditional crate? I don't know if dogs experience claustrophobia like humans do, but I DO know that Tango for example is MUCH more comfortable and at ease in his wire crate than he is in the doggy tote bag I have to carry them around in when I need to. Tango gets in it, but he makes it clear he DOESN'T LIKE IT!! I think because it's too enclosed.


I think you hit the nail on the head! I thought of this the other day after realizing we were making a lot of progress with being carried around in her actual purse; she was starting to enjoy it and I was afraid that locking her in something overnight like that *against* her will might cause her to regress with the purse training. So last night we put her in one of the regular wire crates. She did cry for about the first hour; then only for maybe 15 minutes in the middle of the night; and again in the morning once she heard us talking in bed. But other than that she slept fine. 
I put her in there today after some crazy playtime with Kahlua and she was pooped; sent her in with a Nylabone and she didn't make a peep, just went straight to sleep. Lets keep our fingers crossed she keeps up with the good work!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think your decision for the wire kennel is the answer good luck


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

the only advice I have is, that you slowly try to get her used to it. So I would leave the bag open all times. Put some treats in, etc. And just make it a normal thing, without closing it up. Rocky is fine in his bag, as long as it is open, as soon as I close it, he goes mad. So I would make her really comfy in it first, without stressing her out when its closed. And only then start to close it up gradually and over time. Hope that helps


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Hi,
> 
> the only advice I have is, that you slowly try to get her used to it. So I would leave the bag open all times. Put some treats in, etc. And just make it a normal thing, without closing it up. Rocky is fine in his bag, as long as it is open, as soon as I close it, he goes mad. So I would make her really comfy in it first, without stressing her out when its closed. And only then start to close it up gradually and over time. Hope that helps


This is what I've been doing with her purse! I'm taking two different approaches now, I want to make sure she LIKES the purse and enjoys being in it. The crate however, is something she NEEDS to get used to. Since switching to the wire crate it seems like that solved it; she still will cry occasionally when she hears us wake up in the morning but she settles down right away for naps when I put her in. *Whew!* Talk about a relief, with how intense she was at first I didn't think it'd ever 'click.'
With her purse though I've been doing what you said; I leave it open and will randomly put treats in it. Lately when I pull it out she dives into it because she wants to see what new treats I'm giving her... I've been taking her out for short walks around the house and yard and randomly giving her tiny bits of hotdog and she's so far been very good about it. If I go too long without treating she starts getting antsy and tries climbing out (not very good being 4 feet off the ground); so I push her back in and say 'stay' and then after a few seconds of her staying still; give her the hotdog. I've been slowly increasing the time between hotdog bits and she's remained calm so far. 
Here's my girl during yesterdays 'purse time...'


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Unfortunately i agree, tough love is the way to go
You can't constantly supervise your dogs and they must learn not to fear being alone in a crate or playpen.
I was lucky because when I got Prada, she only whined and cried for about 2 hours or so at night 
But I stuck to the plan and she realized crying won't get her anywhere and now she actually loves going in her playpen to sleep, play or eat.
When I got Gucci he didn't cry at all, presumably because he had prada with him to feel safe and not alone.
As for carrier bags, my two LOVE their vintage bitch carriers because it is warm and fluffy inside. They always crawl into them and sleep in the carriers if they find them lying around the house
I have bought at least 20 different carriers for them until I finally discovered ones they love and sit still in so I guess you will find out what works best for you too


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think for going away, and at night the sturdiness of the wire crate would be much easiser for her to deal with. With the 'purse' she is not 'on the ground' and the purse is not as firm as a crate. I use a playpen for dogs myself. Sue


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

my cocco does just the same at night when he wakes up in his crate in the night i let him out to go to the loo but he doesnt want to go back in he wants to play for a few hours but im trying to put him back in and just let him cry but i gave up last night but i know i have to just let him cry or i am giving in to him and he is winning


----------

